#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  99 years old newspapers!!!- Titanic Memories...

## crazybishnoi29

:D:  Hi fadoos, i got these images of 99 year old newspaper from my friend via email.... :D: 
i am sharing it with you...





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineeing GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Presentation on cache memories notes ebook free download ppt Neural networks as associative memories free ebook download pdf Titanic is going to be drowned.... Titanic in Bollywood ;)

----------


## sciengprof

Titanic  became a century old story..

----------


## mangzee

wow.....nice collection to share...... gr8 reading such old newspapers...!!!  :):  :(y):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

@scigen bro these news papers are antique.. even google can't five you such high resolution scans....
[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION] yes bro... i read them all till they are understandable....

----------


## cool.taniya

I hope dat i was a part of titanic!!!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

[MENTION=7063]cool[/MENTION].tanya sorry but "I hope dat i was a part of titanic!!!!" will be "I wish dat i were a part of titanic!!!!"

----------


## vrishtisingh

thanks very very much for your such  rare share............

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Almost 100 years.

----------


## sanjitsihag

Nice collection mate...thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## erjala sunil

wow nice photos

----------


## arunsmiley

wow  bro to read such a old news paper its very nice

----------


## srinivas71438

nice collection yaar..............,how did you find this..?

----------

